# Polo Shirt



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Is This available from the TTOC:

http://merchandise.audi.co.uk/index.php ... n=add_item

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No Joe , but membership is :wink: 
our shop is here
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsend mag said:


> No Joe , but membership is :wink:
> our shop is here
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/


Point taken. Get yourself over to the Events, Andrew, and tell me if you want any maps regarding cruises in 2009. Not wishing to tread on anyone's' toes, just trying to move things on.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsend mag said:
> 
> 
> > No Joe , but membership is :wink:
> ...


Not my toes Joe :wink: Had a very hard month at work I've been to every station we run ,been a bit hectic.I have this weekend off before I start my new job so I am making the most of the rest.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > wallsend mag said:
> ...


Oh I see. Must be Andy's toes then. Good luck in your new job; not that you need it. Andy, off your backside :lol:

Joe


----------

